# Windows 7 - Konica Minolta Magicolor 2300W



## John Von Trapp (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey guys/gals, does anyone out there know a way to get the MC 2300W working with windows 7 (x64)? The latest driver on the manufacturer website is from 2004 for windows XP, when I try and use that it installs some stuff then pops up with:

AddPrinterProcessor Failed!
pPathName: MIMFPR_P.DLL
pPrintProcessorName: MIMFPR_P
Invalid window handle.

I've also tried using Konicas Universal Print driver, but cant get it working (honestly dont really understand how it works)

Any help you can give is greatly appreciated


----------



## CNT_CLASS1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey everyone. I have the same printer, and want to use Windows 7 with it as well. We temporarily are staying with XP to continue using the printer. I do have a different problem however. When I print a page with all black or all color ink the page prints perfectly.

However when we print a page with half black and half color ink, the printer only prints the color on the page. Any suggestions to why this would happen?

I dont believe its a driver issue. We used another magicolor 2300w printer on the same computer and it works perfectly.

Any ideas on whats wrong?


----------



## ScottA (Apr 10, 2008)

I can't even get this printer to run on vista X64.


----------

